# Instructions to make kangaroo show lead



## goodog

Cant tell you "how-to" but I just got a custom field lanyard that is a beauty from Carla -oak creek kennels" Her website is Leatherlanyards.com 

Contact her. She really enjoys what she does and knows a great deal about braiding. Works in Kangaroo-I think exclusively and makes leads of all kinds. I think she even make show leads. I am not much with hand-work hence why I purchased one. 
(503) 364-5040 or "[email protected] Hope this is useful.


----------



## bethlehemgolden

My breeder also make leads. https://www.facebook.com/twistedshowleads?fref=ts

or check out this you tube vid.

https://youtu.be/NLjs_MeGNpo


----------



## Christen113

I looked at making it but it looked like if you were just going to make one or two, the material cost was such that it wasn't worth it, especially if I messed it up so I ended up just buying one. Haha. 

There are a couple other tutorials:

Myriam's Leather Work - Tutorials - Leash

Myriam's Leather Work - Tutorials - 4 to 8 braid

Braiding Show Leads - Braiding - Leatherworker.net


This one has a different handle than I'm used to:

How to make a show dog lead | Bullwhips - Handmade by Louie


----------



## Christen113

Does anybody have any updates on how to make a show lead? The part I'm specifically not sure about is the backbraiding and loops.


----------

